# Siemens Touch Panel 170a



## benz_de (25 August 2003)

Hi @ all.

Im großen und ganzen kann ich so langsam mit dem Bedienpanel arbeiten.
Was ich jedoch nicht hinbekomme ist die Vergabe von Passwörtern  
Ich habe ein Eingabefeld projektiert und will dies als Passworteingabe benutzen.
Jetzt komm ich nicht mehr weiter. Ich hoffe mir kann wer weiterhelfen, ich bedanke mich schon mal im vorraus und wüsche euch noch ein gutes gelingen.

MFG
benz_de


----------



## Martin Glarner (25 August 2003)

Hallo, 
Folgendes habe im auf der S7 projektiert:
DB mit einer STRING-Variablen mit einer Länge von 4 Zeichen. (Für Eingabefeld)

Folgendes habe ich auf dem TP170A projektiert:
Eingabefeld mit Darstellung: STRING
Feldlänge: 4
Wert: Variable, welche auf den STRING im DB verweist.

WICHTIG:
Der Variablen muss folgende Funktion zugewiesen werden.
- Wertänderung
- Benutzer Anmelden mit Passwortangabe auf die Variable im DB

Für die gesperrten Funktionen muss noch die Freigabe von 0 auf 1 geändert werden.
Das Passwort muss unter Zielsystem, Einstellungen (Superuser) fest eingestellt werden.


----------



## benz_de (26 August 2003)

Ich danke dir für deine Hilfe!!!
Wenn ich das jetzt richtig verstanden habe muß das Passwort in der SPS stehen.
Was ich jedoch vor hatte ist mich über das TP 170a Einzuloggen(PIC 1),
dann geht PIC 2 auf und das Eingabefeld für das Passwort erscheint.
Das Passwort soll eingegeben werden und nur dann soll ein PIC 3 aufgehen.


----------



## volker (26 August 2003)

benz_de schrieb:
			
		

> Ich danke dir für deine Hilfe!!!
> Wenn ich das jetzt richtig verstanden habe muß das Passwort in der SPS stehen.
> Was ich jedoch vor hatte ist mich über das TP 170a Einzuloggen(PIC 1),
> dann geht PIC 2 auf und das Eingabefeld für das Passwort erscheint.
> Das Passwort soll eingegeben werden und nur dann soll ein PIC 3 aufgehen.



das passwort muss nicht unbedingt in der sps stehen.
evtl kannst du da was mit einem script machen.
ich habe eben mit einem op270 folgendes probiert.
var1 nicht an steuerung gebunden.
var2 an steuerung gebunden. funktion: bei grenzwertüberschreitung=bildaufruf. option: ständig lesen.
so nun kannst du zb über einen tastendruck ein script aufrufen.

```
var2 = 0
if var1 = 1234 Then
   var2 = 2
End If
```

leider muss var2 an die steuerung gebunden sein, sonst funktioniert der bildaufruf nicht. (warum auch immer)(hätte ich nämlich auch gebraucht  ).

mfg


----------



## volker (26 August 2003)

vergiss das oben genannte.

das ganze geht viel einfacher.


```
script:
If z_var1 = 1234 Then
	Call PtFct.Bildanwahl_fest(PtScn.zz_cpu_ausfall, 0)
End If
```

die variable muss nicht an die steuerung gebunden sein.
wenn du passworte in eine variable legst, bedenke, dass bei einem neustart des op/tp die variablen, die nicht an die steuerung gebunden sind, verloren gehen.

mfg


----------



## benz_de (26 August 2003)

Oohh du hast mir da ja was vorgesetzt.
Damit kann ich gar nichts anfangen.
Liegt es vielleicht daran das du das Panel mit einer anderen Software programmierst als ich.
Ich benutze Simatic ProTool Lite.
So wie der Herr Martin Glarner ober beschrieben war das schon ganz richtig.
Jedoch hat mich das nicht wirklich weitergebracht. Soweit war ich auch schon aber das will nicht so richtig funltionieren.


----------



## volker (26 August 2003)

benz_de schrieb:
			
		

> Oohh du hast mir da ja was vorgesetzt.
> Damit kann ich gar nichts anfangen.
> Ich benutze Simatic ProTool Lite.



also ich benutze protool pro 6. ein tp170 hab ich noch nicht projektiert. 
......
ok. so gehts bei dir nicht. habe eben mal ein tp170a projekt erstellt. du hast leider keine scripte zur verfügung.

dann musst du die auswertung in der sps machen. dort vergleichst du die eingabe mit deinem im db hinterlegten wert. ist der gleich setzt du ein bit einer anderen variablen. mit diesem bit kannst du nun im tp einen bildaufruf starten. (siehe meine 1.mail).
var_bildaufruf: grenzwerte: oberer=0, unterer=-1; funktion:bildaufruf fest(dein 2.bild); option: ständig lesen;
die funktion löst du aus bei grenzwert überschritten.
wenn du das mit wertänderung machst, wird das bild nochmal aufgerufen wenn du die bildaufrufvariable wieder auf null setzt.

das funktioniert auf jeden fall. so rufen ich zb ein bild als bildschirmschoner auf wenn die anlage zb 1 stunde nicht läuft.

mfg[/img]


----------



## Martin Glarner (26 August 2003)

Hallo zusammen,
Beim TP170A können leider keine Bilder von der CPU aus aufgerufen werden. Der Bereichzeiger steht nicht zu verfügung.
Auf dem TP170A gibt es nur das Passwortlevel 0 und 1. Dies kann z.B. bei einer Taste projektiert werden. Diese Passwortlevel kann wie schon beschrieben aktiviert werden.


----------



## volker (26 August 2003)

Martin Glarner schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> Beim TP170A können leider keine Bilder von der CPU aus aufgerufen werden. Der Bereichzeiger steht nicht zu verfügung.
> Auf dem TP170A gibt es nur das Passwortlevel 0 und 1. Dies kann z.B. bei einer Taste projektiert werden. Diese Passwortlevel kann wie schon beschrieben aktiviert werden.



das stimmt ganz und gar nicht. wer hat denn davon gesprochen, dass man das mit bereichszeigern machen muss.
geh mal in die einstellungen einer variablen und schau dir an welche funktion du der zuordnen kannst. unter anderem gibt es da auch die funktion bildanwahl.
die passwortlevel die du meinst kommen hier doch gar nicht zum einsatz.
wenn ich in einem startbild bin habe ich dort die möglichkeit ein eingabefeld mit einem wert zu belegen. dieser wert wird nun in der steuerung mit einem hinterlegtem wert verglichen.
sind beide werte gleich setze ich die variable bildaufruf auf 1. im tp löst diese variable die oben beschriebene funktion aus und ich gelange in das zweite bild.

so einfach ist das.

mfg


----------



## Martin Glarner (26 August 2003)

Hallo zusammen, 
Sorry, Volker hat natürlich völlig recht, daran habe ich nicht gedacht. Diese Variante scheint mir auch sehr geeignet für Deine Anwendung.


----------



## benz_de (27 August 2003)

Passwort_in_Variable_schreiben

Verwendung:
Mit dieser Funktion schreiben Sie den Wert des momentan am Bediengerät aktuellen Passwortes in eine Variable. Ist die Variable eine Variable mit Steuerungsanbindung, steht somit das Passwort auch in der Steuerung zur Verfügung und kann zur benutzerabhängigen Freischaltung bestimmter Funktionen verwendet werden.

Einschränkungen:
Diese Funktion ist nicht verfügbar für das Gerät TP 170A.

Dies ist ein auszug aus der Beschreibung....
was soll ich davon halten irgentwie muß man doch ein Paßwort auf das Penal bekommen.
Das Paßwort hat also nichts mit der Steuerung der SPS zu tun es basiert nur auf dem Panel.
Im Simulationsprogramm funktioniert die Variante von Martin Glarner aber auf dem Pamel funktionert es nicht.


----------



## volker (27 August 2003)

benz_de schrieb:
			
		

> was soll ich davon halten irgentwie muß man doch ein Paßwort auf das Penal bekommen.
> Das Paßwort hat also nichts mit der Steuerung der SPS zu tun es basiert nur auf dem Panel.



du scheinst den ansatz den ich oben erklärt habe nicht verstanden zu haben.
du willst doch nur abhängig vom passwort das nächste bild aufrufen. und dazu ist dass was ich oben geschrieben habe optimal geeignet.
abhängig vom passwort könntest du natürlich auch unterschiedliche menüs aufrufen in denen nur funktionen für diese entsprechende level vorhanden sind.
und wenn du deine passworte nicht in der sps hinterlegen willst so kannst du im tp die variable einfach an "keine Steuerung" binden.
dann ist die variable nur im TP/OP verfügbar.
damit dieses variablen einen neustart überstehen könntest du diese mit dem startbild und der funktion "beim bildaufbau" neu initialisieren. dann hast du zumindest immer ein paar passworte beim neustart. diese kannst du dann ja in einem speziellen bild neu beschreiben/editieren.

mfg


----------



## CIDO (10 Oktober 2003)

Hi,

ich weiss nicht genau ob du diese Hilfe noch brauchst, ich schreibe sie trotzdem mal rein.
Ist nämlich ziemlich verwirrend was hier über mir alles steht.
 :shock:     

Also ich wurde dir folgendes Vorschlagen.

1. Du fügt dir ein PIC1 ein( Startbild )

2. Du fügst ein zweitest Bild PIC 3 hinzu.

Im ersten Bild fügst du einen Button ein, als Funktion im Fester Eigentschaften gibst du Bildanwahl fest-> PIC 3 an und unter Freigabe
Passwortlevel 1

wenn du jetzt das Projekt aktivierst kommst du auf das Startbild PIC1
du betötigst den Button das öffnet sich das Passworteingabefester
hier gibst du dein Passwort ein ( Einstellung unter Extras->Einstellungen)
wenn du das richtige eingegeben kannst du den Button betätigen und somit öffnet sich PIC 3.

Ich hoffe ich habe dir helfen können


----------

